

Ask Hackers: How to solve the Wifi dilemma? - donna

With all the urban WiFi projects getting shelved:
Chicago Drops Expensive WiFi Project <a href="http://www.tmcnet.com/wifirevolution/articles/10205-chicago-drops-expensive-wifi-project.htm" rel="nofollow">http://www.tmcnet.com/wifirevolution/articles/10205-chicago-...</a><p>S.F. citywide Wi-Fi plan fizzles as provider backs off
<a href="http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/08/30/MNEJRRO70.DTL" rel="nofollow">http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/08/30/...</a><p>Anybody have any ideas how to create a breakthrough solution? Seems there are numerous supply of wifi connections, but they all need passcodes.<p>I want to be able log on to any WiFi in San Francisco even if I don't have the passcode... I <i>don't</i> want to use a hacker tool, and I want it to be fair to everyone.  What's the problem with doing that?
======
jakehow
The problem is that it doesnt work. I installed wifi in large NYC apt
buildings for a long time. WiFi just doesnt work as reliably as wireline
solutions.

Here in NYC, I cannot even use my own wifi network from more than 15 feet away
because, the entire spectrum is getting stomped on from everyone else around
me.

If your main goal is blowing away tax dollars to consultants, municipal wifi
is awesome. If you just want to connect to the internet get an EVDO card.

~~~
cheponis
Have you tried 802.11a ? Same speed, more bandwidth, less interference.

------
danw
WiFi isnt the right technology. Wifi is for homes and offices. Wait for WiMax
which is perfect for Towns and Cities.

If you cant wait for wimax get a 3G phone and use it as a modem.

------
Xichekolas
We could get everyone to sign up to <http://www.fon.com/en/> or some similar
service.

~~~
donna
hmm, buy new hardware :-/

~~~
Xichekolas
If you look around on the site there is free software to turn a linux or mac
box with a free wifi card into a hotspot (with simple TUN/TAP).

If the new linksys routers weren't so crippled compared to the good old WRT54G
V4, you could probably work out a firmware solution, which would open it up to
anyone able to flash.

There is a startup idea for someone that wants it. Create a firmware solution
for FON... or create your own better solution.

~~~
jaf656s
Linksys actually made a special model, the WRT54GL, that remains flashable.

